# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή >  PSX  KAMENO TROFODOTIKO

## ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟΣ

:Crying or Very sad:    ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑ  PSX   ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΡΩΤΑ    ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΕΝΟ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ   ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΙΣΕΙ  ΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ  ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΑΣΩ    ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΜΕΝΟ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ

----------


## aeonios

http://www.ultimateconsoleguides.com/playstationpsu.htm

----------


## GEWKWN

δες αυτη την σελιδα
http://fileshare.eshop.bg/index.php?what=search2

----------


## ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟΣ

Υπάρχει  κάποιο σχέδιο από το τροφοδοτικό     και πια υλικά   μπορεί να είναι καμένα    από τα site   δεν βρήκα άκρη       ευχαριστώ

----------


## GEWKWN

στην σελιδα που σου εδωσα βαλε στην αναζητηση το :

*play** και θα σου βγαλει αυτο που θελεις.

----------

